# B13 se-r service manual



## TaCvBo (Oct 11, 2010)

Hi, I recently bought a 91 se-r and im looking around to buy or download a service manual for this car. I downloaded an OEM manual last night but most of the stuff is for the GA16 engine which I think has way different specs than our sr20de, althought there is very little info for the sr20de in that manual it is very very limited...is there any other manual that has everything sr20 specific??

Also if I grab any other manual for other car that has an sr20de will it be ok?? or do some DE's have different specs other than the JDM?

Thanks


----------



## tlhingan (Jun 8, 2009)

Did you try the factory service manual on this site?
There's a sticky somewhere on this site, and it does cover the SR20DE.


----------



## TaCvBo (Oct 11, 2010)

That is the one I downloaded


----------



## TaCvBo (Oct 11, 2010)

It really is frustrating that almost everything in that manual is for a GA series....every page has the little square on the top right corner indicating that is for GA


----------



## tlhingan (Jun 8, 2009)

The GA16DE is the most common engine found in this car.
Maybe try the forums at sr20nation dot com.
That's where people with this engine usually hang-out.


----------



## TaCvBo (Oct 11, 2010)

tlhingan said:


> The GA16DE is the most common engine found in this car.
> Maybe try the forums at sr20nation dot com.
> That's where people with this engine usually hang-out.



Thanks bro...I'll give it a try


----------



## TaCvBo (Oct 11, 2010)

Wooow tha site is full of spam


----------

